# Lidl polisher



## con fox (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I have a quick quistion. Hope some1 can advise me.
I spotted a polisher in Lidl for 20 euro. 

I am not looking for paint correction obviously, but are these ok to apply AG SRP and buff off. Id rather not encourage marring and hologramming/swirls.

Just looking to take the pain away from hand method work...are these things safe??
Its a parkside polisher that runs a up to 3000 rpm with a synthetic and fluff bonnett.

Any advice greatly appriciated.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

I think it's similiar to the rac branded polishers, which sort of work but run out of puff far too quickly.

I'd save my money & get a silverline blue from a stockist if you are looking for a budget polisher

dave:buffer:


----------



## con fox (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Dave,
Yes, fair point. But you know how it is..you see something and think, mmmm..maybe its good value. I think my main concern would be how safe it is to use?? Do these bargin basement products cause more swirling and streak marks??

If any one has had a good experience of using this or a similar type lidl / halfords/ argos product and found them suitable for application and removal of super resin polish and buffing extra gloss protection, please let me know.

Many thanks.


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

I used to have one, and they are awfull. very hard to use for result you can get better by doing it by hand. SRP and EGP should be aplied very thinley, making removel very easy.


----------



## HairyG (Jun 13, 2008)

A friend lent me something very similar to try and it was terrible.

I used it to apply 3 very thin layers of SRP and there were a lot of places I had to do by hand because it was just too awkward to use the polisher. By the time the car was finished I was exhausted and the car didn't look any better than if I had done the whole thing by hand.

I have since tried a cheap random orbit sander with 6 inch pads and this is much better. The one I used was a Titan from Screwfix.com at around £20 but it is not in the latest catalogue.

I'd leave the Lidl polisher on the shelf and put the money towards something a bit handier.


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

i do not dispute that a silverline is way better, but I just bought a lidl polisher with foam pads and lambswool pad with velcro back, I gave it a really quick shot, couple of passes with a bit of SRP on a heavily marred renault laguna bonnet and was more than impressed with the results. I think for £16 it is more than adequate, i will certainly use it as a quick fix


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

holy thread ressurection!


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

:thumb:

the old ones are the best...seriously though, £16 and 5 minutes, was quite impressed!


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> holy thread ressurection!


^^^^^^Classic^^^^^^^

Really though, are they any good or should I just pop into PB and pick up something better?


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

these ones spin round and round right? are these safe to use?

I heard that you need to get the ones that work a bit like an electric toothbrush that basically turn maybe 30 degrees back and forth rather than spin non stop in one direction.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

GrahamKendall said:


> i do not dispute that a silverline is way better, but I just bought a lidl polisher with foam pads and lambswool pad with velcro back, I gave it a really quick shot, couple of passes with a bit of SRP on a heavily marred renault laguna bonnet and was more than impressed with the results. I think for £16 it is more than adequate, i will certainly use it as a quick fix


it'sd not £16 any more, it's actually £19.99, dunno about you I would prefer to spend the money on a quality machine and not cheap out with a budget one.. In the end you're putting in 3-4 hours of your weekend into the job. If you're going to spend that much of your precious weekend then it's better to spend the money on the best equipment you can afford to get the best possible results.


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

I've been using this Polishing Machine for years. It has some kind of DA action.
The engine is rather strong, but the pad desintegrates/loosens when using it intensively.
I used it along with Carlack 68.
Not a bad machine, but You cannot compare it to a DAS (pro), the latter is 5 classes higher.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

spend a bit more and get a decent DA or rotary, much better in the long run


----------

